# What's up with the political ad/poll??



## JL (Feb 3, 2003)

I just noticed some sort of pop up poll, at the top of the polls subforum, entitled: "Is Obama a Socialist? Vote Now" with a pic of Obama. Any idea where this came from? What is such right-wing, incendiary crap doing on SOTW? Or is it some kind of joke? I can't find it now. I think it's odd that any mention of anything political is banned here (which it should be), yet this sort of ad appears.

Can anyone explain this to me or enlighten me? Perhaps something like this can appear as "spam" without the approval of SOTW???


----------



## gary (Feb 4, 2003)

self-deleted


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

JL said:


> I just noticed some sort of pop up poll, at the top of the polls subforum, entitled: "Is Obama a Socialist? Vote Now" with a pic of Obama. Any idea where this came from? What is such right-wing, incendiary crap doing on SOTW? Or is it some kind of joke? I can't find it now. I think it's odd that any mention of anything political is banned here (which it should be), yet this sort of ad appears.
> 
> Can anyone explain this to me or enlighten me? Perhaps something like this can appear as "spam" without the approval of SOTW???


John,
nothing should pop-up, unless you click a Google ad. Yes, Google ads are context sensitive, so an ad related to "polls" may show up. Also, they are geographically distributed so I may never see the "Obama" ad.

Find out its domain name, and I will filter it out.

thanks,


----------



## Saxhound (Feb 2, 2003)

Just got it. The domain name in the lower left is www.newsmax.com.


----------



## DukeCity (May 26, 2006)

Shows up above this thread, too. "Sarah's Bad Decision?" (With a photo of Palin) from newsmax.com


----------



## saintsday (Oct 16, 2005)

Still there at the top of this thread. When I hit the reply button, it went away.
It is newsmax via google.


----------



## Enviroguy (Sep 1, 2006)

Mine says "Like Palin?" with a photo of her with a big cheesy grin. And I didn't click anything. I think this is a left-wing plot because who like Palin anyway?


----------



## skippy (May 29, 2008)

I like Palin, but that's beside the point.


----------



## AddictedToSax (Aug 18, 2007)

Google is sending you stuff based on what they know you're looking at on a daily basis. If you're a lefty going to Daily KOS and Huffington post you get Palin sucks material. If you go to the Breitbart or Powerline.com or HotAir.com type sites you get Obama's a Socialist stuff. I think it's kind of creepy how they track us like that.

If you have Firefox you get an add-on that blocks banner ads selectively. If you like most of the ads on this site just block the ones you don't like.


----------



## hakukani (Jan 10, 2007)

AddictedToSax said:


> Google is sending you stuff based on what they know you're looking at on a daily basis. If you're a lefty going to Daily KOS and Huffington post you get Palin sucks material. If you go to the Breitbart or Powerline.com or HotAir.com type sites you get Obama's a Socialist stuff. I think it's kind of creepy how they track us like that.
> 
> If you have Firefox you get an add-on that blocks banner ads selectively. If you like most of the ads on this site just block the ones you don't like.


I get both. Does that mean I'm fair and balanced?


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2009)

hakukani said:


> AddictedToSax said:
> 
> 
> > Google is sending you stuff based on what they know you're looking at on a daily basis. If you're a lefty going to Daily KOS and Huffington post you get Palin sucks material. If you go to the Breitbart or Powerline.com or HotAir.com type sites you get Obama's a Socialist stuff. I think it's kind of creepy how they track us like that.
> ...


I get neither. What does that say about me?


----------



## gary (Feb 4, 2003)

I don't get either, either. I keep getting, "Find your perfect mate. Young, sexy Kazakhstani and Lithuanian women seeking American men for marriage. Straight from the People's Kollektiv to you. Call Boris at XXXXX. We accept Visa, Master Card and American Express".


----------



## J-Moen (Mar 9, 2009)

gary said:


> I don't get either, either. I keep getting, "Find your perfect mate. Young, sexy Kazakhstani and Lithuanian women seeking American men for marriage. Straight from the People's Kollektiv to you. Call Boris at XXXXX. We accept Visa, Master Card and American Express".


Are you reading the ads? Or is that the latest thread in the Lounge? JK


----------



## jazzbluescat (Feb 2, 2003)

gary said:


> I don't get either, either. I keep getting, "Find your perfect mate. Young, sexy Kazakhstani and Lithuanian women seeking American men for marriage. Straight from the People's Kollektiv to you. Call Boris at XXXXX. We accept Visa, Master Card and American Express".


Please pm me that number, thanks.


----------



## JL (Feb 3, 2003)

AddictedToSax said:


> If you go to the Breitbart or Powerline.com or HotAir.com type sites you get Obama's a Socialist stuff. I think it's kind of creepy how they track us like that.


I've never looked at any of those sites and I'm not one of those right-wing nut cases (I guess they'd call me a lefty or something unmentionable here), but still the Obama "socialist" ad is at the top of this thread right now.

I can ignore it easily enough. I was just wondering how such tripe got here. Looks like it has nothing to do with SOTW.

p.s. Hey it just disappeared! Yeah, creepy is the right word for it.


----------



## gary (Feb 4, 2003)

JL said:


> I've never looked at any of those sites and I'm not one of those right-wing nut cases (I guess they'd call me a lefty or something unmentionable here), but still the Obama "socialist" ad is at the top of this thread right now.


Mine says, "Like Palin?"
Hmm in the sack or in the White House?


----------



## saintsday (Oct 16, 2005)

Newsmax is a spam machine. I hope that there is a way to block their trash.


----------

